

Ask HN: What's the best way to get started with NVIDIA Tegra? - amock

I'm looking to build a device based on NVIDIA's Tegra and I'm not sure how to get started.  There's a form for OEMs to contact NVIDIA about developing for the device and I've submitted that but the message that pops up after submitting the form makes it sound like they're only working with large customers right now.  Is there a better way to get started?
======
wmf
Buy a Boxee Box, hack Linux on it, and develop your prototype.

~~~
amock
That sounds like it might work. I've also started to consider the Zii Egg as a
platform instead of trying for a Tegra based device.

